# mk1's w/ air ride



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really looking for external shots, we all have seen dumped mk1's....but more internal shots. of the guts and gizmo. Putting together something here, and just looking for some inspiration. The more I think about it the more I am realizing how damn small a mk1 trunk is.








TIA
pic for clicks:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no help, sorry. but i hope i get to see that thing at eurowerks '10!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

can't wait to see this thing, kris


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: mk1's w/ air ride (Digital K.)*

few pics of the internals in this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftE_87og2Bk
interesting how this one looks like completely custom air tank that is taking half of the spare tire hole, i could be wrong , but that what it looks to me like.
http://www.carvideosonline.com....html



_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:31 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats not hidden enough for me


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

false floor in hatch area or mount low profile tank underneath car, dont ask me where I have mk2's and then build the management (valves compressor(s) and power dist and wiring underneath rear seat or where rear seat used to be, but you"ll have to "display" it
my 0.02


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Theres no way of hiding it







The best youre gonna do is build a floor and mount the tank up top with all the guts in the spare tire hole.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

you can get a 2 gallon it fits in the spare tub. for mk1 2 gallon is not that bad, but mk1 on air is ghey.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you can get a 2 gallon it fits in the spare tub. for mk1 2 gallon is not that bad, but mk1 on air is ghey.










thats why he wants it hidden


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
thats why he wants it hidden









a 2 gallon tank? fffff that. Who needs to hide all their shiz?


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_Theres no way of hiding it







The best youre gonna do is build a floor and mount the tank up top with all the guts in the spare tire hole. 

thats what I was getting at, in order to mount anything other than a booger underneath the rear of a mk1 you'd have to cut out the spare tire well and you still wouldnt have much room for a standard 5 gallon tank


_Modified by scirockin16v at 11:59 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
a 2 gallon tank? fffff that. Who needs to hide all their shiz?


mk1 guys who want it to drive and drop not to play with going up and down the street
the op is prob on the of the most anti bags ive seen in a while lol


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
mk1 guys who want it to drive and drop not to play with going up and down the street


yup. I ain't Travy...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_yup. I ain't Travy...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

please. Dave ForVWLife is the worst, he was hitting switches every time I saw him at h2o.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha i cruised at low height kid...i just like to make sure im level

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_hahahaha i cruised at low height kid...i just like to make sure im level









bs. but whatever makes you feel better dave


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mhm...plus i enjoy pissing off nik so it all works out in the end hahaha


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
mk1 guys who want it to drive and drop not to play with going up and down the street
the op is prob on the of the most anti bags ive seen in a while lol










I am, but it not my car. Im sticking static w/ my car still. 
got everything but the struts from andrew today i think... here is how it went when I took everything out of the box:
hmmm what is this...
hmm... whats that...
hmmm whats this thing...
hey a valve!
hey gauges!
hey what the **** is this?
hey this is shiny!
hahaha


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

but it's so simple...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

haha^ i love it kris. need any tutorials i have been told i make a mean ms paint , so dont hesitate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nah, really I get it. Im just wondering where the **** im going to put the tank, battery and compressor. I might cut out each side of the wheel well and put the tank in there sideways. and cut a bit on top and bottom for the battery and compressor. 
or just remove the spare tire well completely.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I am, but it not my car. Im sticking static w/ my car still. 
got everything but the struts from andrew today i think... here is how it went when I took everything out of the box:
hmmm what is this...
hmm... whats that...
hmmm whats this thing...
hey a valve!
hey gauges!
hey what the **** is this?
hey this is shiny!
hahaha


hahaha i was gonna say there is no way you are going air







but anyways it does seem like alot at first but its really very simple


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
or just remove the spare tire well completely. 

this.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what it comes down to is this... when you've spent as much as I have on a car, bodywork, engine, carbs, 16'' rs003's etc blah blah blah and its for your wife... you want her to have it be nice to drive. not crashing into everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

prob the most logical thing i have ever read on this site


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

as much as i hated all this **** you stirred up, very logical







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see how this turns out, should be well done


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when she would drive my car, I would watch her cringe if she hit something. it wasn't enjoyable for her. I want her to enjoy the car. not be scared of it, or scared of ruining it.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shiny


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Id go on air but i can see it getting much lower-supersport coil overs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ere was a request for more pics although i belive i was still on eibach cup kit in these
























not on air and I dont care







i totally care









_Modified by MKVdubbin at 10:32 AM 3-3-2010_


_Modified by MKVdubbin at 10:33 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

can't help you much as i have mine in a caddy but a 2 gallon tank should be plenty. i have either a 1.5 or 2 gallon(i can't remember) and it's plenty as long as you're not playing with switches all the time


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: mk1's w/ air ride (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Not really looking for external shots, we all have seen dumped mk1's....but more internal shots. of the guts and gizmo. Putting together something here, and just looking for some inspiration. The more I think about it the more I am realizing how damn small a mk1 trunk is.








TIA
pic for clicks:









that the car your building?? amazing


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks.







will be awesome when I get some front struts from bagyard. 2 months now... waiting...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Are you getting them in two months? I can't wait to see this done! The car is money.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ive been waiting two months. I hope it doesnt take another 2.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

should have supported amerrricaa and bought the other onessss you commie


----------

